# help!



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

i recently bought a black p which is about 3 in long, and despite the warnings, i put him in my community tank with my 4 other p's. 2 caribe and 2 red. all about 7-10 in big. big mistake. the black got tough with my dominant caribe, and he bit off his tail completely. i took him out quick and put in a new tank and im now medicating him...will he be ok and will his tail be ok? and if ne1 would like to help me understand this site a lil more that would be appreciated..


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

he should recover. 
that was a *definite* no-no. i hope u learned your lesson. 
the site has multiple forums, this is the general one... nto much fish talk in here, in the piranha forums, thats where this thread will be moved, there is more indepth forums devoted specifically to different aspects of fish keeping like injury and disease, or tank and equipment questions, or plants.









i would raise the temp in his new tank... is it cycled? what size is it?


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

cycled? and he is in a 20 gallon now...

cycled? and he is in a 20 gallon now...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

cycling:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=88804
salting your tank:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...960&hl=bite
search feature:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?act=Search


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Welcome to Piranha-Fury.

Your Black Rhom should heal just fine...Not uncommon at all.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

well, i hope u guys r right, but iunno if u understand me....his tail is gone...by the meat...ive seen regrowth on the others when bitten, but i mean this guys tail is GONE. he is kinda strugglin to swim a lil....but has been alive for the last couple of days. will it grow back fully? or is he a cripple? or what. thanks to those who respond...it has been killin me latley


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

skylute3 said:


> well, i hope u guys r right, but iunno if u understand me....his tail is gone...by the meat...ive seen regrowth on the others when bitten, but i mean this guys tail is GONE. he is kinda strugglin to swim a lil....but has been alive for the last couple of days. will it grow back fully? or is he a cripple? or what. thanks to those who respond...it has been killin me latley


Some make a full recovery and other's dont man-Just have to wait and find out.

AS long a it has not damaged any internal organs it should make a recovery...Pristine water conditions with excellent filtration will go along wayz to help recover it....


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> well, i hope u guys r right, but iunno if u understand me....his tail is gone...by the meat...ive seen regrowth on the others when bitten, but i mean this guys tail is GONE. he is kinda strugglin to swim a lil....but has been alive for the last couple of days. will it grow back fully? or is he a cripple? or what. thanks to those who respond...it has been killin me latley


Some make a full recovery and other's dont man-Just have to wait and find out.

*AS long a it has not damaged any internal organs it should make a recovery...Pristine water conditions with excellent filtration will go along wayz to help recover it....*
[/quote]
agreed.
the ability of piranhas to recover never ceases to amaze me. From what i have seen, if a fish makes it through the first day or two, its in the clear. 
Just make sure the water parameters are good, dose with salt and keep the temp at like 82-84 and he should make it.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

why would the pet store i bought it from tell me he will either die and or will not grow his tail back....is his tails regrowth even possible when its bitten so bad? something bout if its in the muscle it wont grow back...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

skylute3 said:


> why would the pet store i bought it from tell me he will either die and or will not grow his tail back....is his tails regrowth even possible when its bitten so bad? something bout if its in the muscle it wont grow back...


We as a community are the experts here-I can guarantee you that your LFS is full of crap.....Unless for some reason they are the very few that actually know what they are talking about-But from the sounds of it-I highly doubt it-

we are not saying that it will make a recovery-We are saying it has a good chance if you listen to the advice given.Every fish is different and many things could halp it to die off-But with the advice given here already-You will be given it the best chances available to make a full recovery....


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Please tell me you have your tank cycled. If not its gonna be tough for him to make it thru a cycle and get better at the sametime. BTW dont really listen to ppl from the lfs. Some know what they are talkin bout but others have no clue and will just make things up. Best place for info is deff here..


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

If you can give us a picture, we can give you a much better answer.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Can you supply us with a picture?

If only the fin part of the tail is bitten off, he should be able to grow that back most of the way.
If his tail is completely gone... down to the meat and part of the meat gone... then it is doubtful that he will regrow his tail much, if at all.

A picture would really help.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

well all is good advise and i thank u all....but i am pc illiterate...and cant upload pics...and iunno if this counts but i put the water from my big 120 gallon tank which has been running for years into the lil 20 gal for him...is that good enough? and has ne1 even heard of his tail being able to grow back if bitten off? a good way to visualize it is he is a circle now basicALLY... there is not lil stem part of the tail nemore...


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Get some media out of your old filter and put in the filter on your 20G tank. That will help with the cycle some.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

skylute3 said:


> *i recently bought a black p which is about 3 in long, and despite the warnings, i put him in my community tank with my 4 other p's. 2 caribe and 2 red. all about 7-10 in big.* big mistake. the black got tough with my dominant caribe, and he bit off his tail completely. i took him out quick and put in a new tank and im now medicating him...will he be ok and will his tail be ok? and if ne1 would like to help me understand this site a lil more that would be appreciated..


Perhaps next time you'll heade the words of others and not







mix, especially at that size difference. Maybe one of them will bite you, that ought'a learn ya'


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

moving this topic to injuries section.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

skylute3 said:


> well all is good advise and i thank u all....but i am pc illiterate...and cant upload pics...and iunno if this counts but i put the water from my big 120 gallon tank which has been running for years into the lil 20 gal for him...is that good enough? and has ne1 even heard of his tail being able to grow back if bitten off? a good way to visualize it is he is a circle now basicALLY... there is not lil stem part of the tail nemore...


To answer your question about if his tail will grow back, refer to my earlier post.
I pretty much sum it up there for you.


----------

